# .22 rifle competition



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Is there any .22 rifle competition in NE Ohio. I've got a Cz 452 varmit that can shoot .45 acp cases all day long and would like to get into some friendly matches. Thanks


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a 452 Varmint in 17HM2 and love it..best buy on the rimfire market in my opinion.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Have you upgraded the trigger yet? YODAVES on Ebay is the way to go for &$20.00. Got mine down to between 1.5-2 lbs and eliminated the all the creep. Check out rimfire central, but you probably already have.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes I have been on Rimfirecentral, I have not done anything to the trigger yet, I think alot of guys over there are dropping Brookes trigger kits in there 452s, the Americans are really nice to if you have a chance to get one, I have had a chance on a couple different occasions to buy a 452 Varmint in 22WMR but always had other things going at the time.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm alrady thinking manlicher full stock for my next 22. People were having quite a bit of problems getting the brooks trigger kit and thats why I went with yo dave. They are basically the same thing. I would highly recommend it. I also upgraded to a JPM trigger spring and stock screws. I like the screws (allen) to keep from slipping and scratching the stock. My screws and group size is very torque sensity. If you haven't played with the settings you may be able to get better acuracy out of it. Also check to make sure the barell is floated, many warp slightly on the trip across the pond. You probably know this if you have read alot on RFC, I just couldnt help myself from writing about it. I agree that the CZ's are the best bang for your buck and I enjoy mine and would encourage anyone looking for a quality rifle at 1/2 the price of an Anshutz to check out CZ.


----------

